# Glock Magazine Springs



## bill2740 (May 16, 2012)

Glock magazine spring questions.
Are G19 and G30 mag springs the same? 
G17 and G21 mag springs the same?
Having problems with weak G30 and G21 mag springs. Is Wolff springs the way to go?
TIA

Praise the Hardball Gun


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Springs for GLOCK Semi-Auto Pistols


----------



## bill2740 (May 16, 2012)

Thank you for the info.
Bill


----------

